# Símbolos matrimoniales



## bb008

Hola a todos
 
En Venezuela el símbolo matrimonial más representativo son las alianzas, (aros, anillos o sortijas) cuando se contrae matrimonio y en el caso del compromiso que es anterior a este, el anillo de compromiso que da el novio a la novia.
 
Hoy alguien me comento que tenía un vecino extranjero (y que lástima que no se acordaba de donde era), que le dijo que hay un país donde la alianza o el símbolo matrimonial es un zarcillo/argolla en la oreja en el caso del hombre, el vecino tenía uno colocado y era de ese país.
 
Pregunto: Qué símbolos o alianzas matrimoniales son las usadas en su país,(yo pensaba que los anillos eran los únicos) conocen ese país donde la alianza es un zarcillo, aparte de los anillos hay otros símbolos distintos a las sortijas tan famosas en el mundo (creo yo que es así).
 
Saludos y de antemano gracias por sus aportes.-


----------



## bibliolept

Mundial: las arrugas.


----------



## mirx

Anted de casarse, no depués y durante...

En México sólo es el anillo de compromiso, y durante la celebración religiosa en la tradición católica lo más representativo es el _*lazo*_. 

No sé de ninguna cultura occidental en la que el hombre se prenda un pediente en la oreja para simbolizar una futura unión matrimonial.


----------



## coquis14

En el mundo capitalista en que vivimos las alianzas son el símbolo mundial del matrimonio, sin duda , de acá a Korea del sur.Siempre consideré esa tradición algo impuesto más que una expresión de amor , tal vez yo sea poco romántico.

Saludos


----------



## chango descalzo

No se si será que vos Coquis sos poco romántico o que las tradiciones matrimoniales están cayendo estrepitosamente en los últimos años. Al menos para nosotros los argentinos. 
Lo que BB describe para Venezuela es válido también para Argentina. Sólo que está un poco anticuado para esta época. Seguramente todavía hay jóvenes que realizan todos esos rituales; no digo que no. Pero la tendencia actual es pasarlos por alto; incluyendo el matrimonio. Por aquí cada vez son más las parejas que simplemente conviven sin haber pasado nunca ni por la iglesia ni por el registro civil.


----------



## Tomby

En España sigue usándose el anillo en forma de aro, independientemente de si el matrimonio es civil o religioso, o simplemente la unión es de mutuo acuerdo sin pasar por el Registro.
Ignoro si en la actualidad está vigente la tradición de regalar y usar un anillo de compromiso antes del enlace matrimonial, supongo que en las familias _ultraconservadoras_ sí, al igual que las "puestas de largo" y demás actos sociales afines a ciertos sectores de la sociedad española.
Personalmente he de decir que me casé por la Iglesia Católica [no me arrepiento de ello] usé la alianza [un simple aro de oro] durante unos días y lo tengo guardado desde hace más de 30 años; mi esposa lo ha llevado siempre.
¡Feliz semana a todos!
TT.


----------



## Vanda

Pelo que vejo, quase, se não todos os países latinos, têm o costume do uso das alianças. Algumas poucas pessoas no meu país não usam as alianças, principalmente homens. Contudo, principalmente as mulheres não dispensam a aliança e sonham em usar uma aliança no dedo esquerdo - o que quer dizer que estão casadas. Quero dizer, aquelas mulheres que ainda sonham com o casamento.


----------



## bb008

Hola
 
Pregunté precisamente por que me pareció extraño eso de una alianza matrimonial utilizada por el hombre a manera de "zarcillo o pendiente", pero lamentablemente la persona que me lo contó no recuerda de qué país es el señor.
 
Si recuerda seguro que lo colocó.
 
Saludos y Gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## chics

Hola bb y un saludo a todos.

En Francia yo conozco algunos chicos que llevan esos zarcillos en las orejas pero porque pertenecen a un grupo de carpinteros que han estudiado en una misma escuela, creo, o a una comunidad especial dentro del gremio. No es obligatorio pero la mayoría los usa para identificarse. 

Ya sé que que no tiene que ver con casarse (los que conozco son solteros) pero, ya que de momento no sabemos dónde es eso de la boda, lo pongo por si hubo un cruce de información y el hombre iba a casarse pero el zarcillo era por otra cosa . O por si puede dar algún tipo de pistas.


----------



## bb008

Hola a todos
 
La persona recordó el país de donde proviene su vecino extranjero que le dio la información sobre los aretes, pendientes, argollas o como les llamen y que lo utilizan como alianza de bodas en los hombres: Me dijo "Suiza".
 
Me extraña eso, bueno si hay algún suizo que me saqué de dudas y pueda refutarle a esta chica que le han mentido, sería bueno.
 
Saludos.-


----------



## jinti

En mi país hay varias confesiones "plain" (los Amish, algunos menonitas, y algunos cuáqueros, entre otros) que tienen un estilo de vida sencillo, el cual en muchos casos no permite las joyas personales. 

Cada grupo tiene su propia manera de simbolizar el matrimonio. Los hombres del "Old Order" Amish dejan que crezca la barba (sin bigote) después de casarse. Las mujeres de algunos grupos cambian de gorros negros a blancos, en otros grupos todas llevan gorros blancos pero cambian el color de las cintas de los gorros de blanco a negro. Algunas añaden un volado en la nuca de sus gorros exteriores (no sé decirlo bien -- son _outer bonnets,_ worn over the prayer coverings) al casarse. Algunas cuáqueras conservadoras que conozco sí llevan anillos, otras no llevan nada en particular ya que es una confesión que rechaza los símbolos.


----------



## vivita28

En Colombia, lo más importante son las argollas, pero en los matrimonios católicos le dan mucha importancia también a las arras que son unas moneditas, la verdad no sé qué significan.


----------



## Polizón

Hola bb, hola a todos:
En el Perú sigue siendo el aro (alianza); lo usan tanto varones como mujeres. Hay muchas personas casadas que no lo usan, pero quienes deciden usarlo se lo colocan en el dedo anular de cualquiera de las manos (derecha o izquierda), a diferencia de otros países en los que se usa en la izquierda.
La tradición es básicamente religiosa y como acá la iglesia predominante es la católica, entonces se sigue usando. 
En las ceremonias de matrimonios civiles no se intercambian aros, salvo que la pareja haya decidido no celebrar luego una religiosa.
Saludos.
Polizón


----------



## Miguelillo 87

vivita28 said:


> En Colombia, lo más importante son las argollas, pero en los matrimonios católicos le dan mucha importancia también a las arras que son unas moneditas, la verdad no sé qué significan.


 
Las arras, son para que en el matrimonio siempre haya abundancia.

Las argollas son para que cada uno recuerde que se tiene el uno al otro.

El lazo es el simbolo de la unión que están haciendo y sólo se usa durante la misa. 

Las arras deben de ser guardadas en casa.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

chango descalzo said:


> No se si será que vos Coquis sos poco romántico o que las tradiciones matrimoniales están cayendo estrepitosamente en los últimos años. Al menos para nosotros los argentinos.
> Lo que BB describe para Venezuela es válido también para Argentina. Sólo que está un poco anticuado para esta época. Seguramente todavía hay jóvenes que realizan todos esos rituales; no digo que no. Pero la tendencia actual es pasarlos por alto; incluyendo el matrimonio. Por aquí cada vez son más las parejas que simplemente conviven sin haber pasado nunca ni por la iglesia ni por el registro civil.


 
La misma realidad se vive por estos lares.


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, lo común son las alianzas (aros) usadas en el dedo anular de la mano izquierda (preferentemente), pero es verdad que la costumbre está cayendo en desuso.
Según observo, se mantiene todavía en las clases "altas", tal vez más conservadoras de ciertas convenciones.

Pero algo que noto que nadie ha señalado son las costumbres de los gitanos, cuyas mujeres casadas llevan un pañuelo en la cabeza (no sé si en todos los lugares del mundo las gitanas hacen esto, pero sospecho que es una tradición muy arraigada).
Tal vez haya algún forero gitano o de ascendencia gitana y pueda aclararnos esta duda.
Saludos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En Francia, el símbolo del matrimonio es el anillo en el dedo anular de la mano izquierda, en España se lleva el anillo de casado en el mismo dedo, pero de la mano derecha.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Fernando

Al menos en España el uso de anillos (alianzas) está cayendo claramente en desuso, como ya se ha indicado para algún otro país. Normalmente se es incapaz de distinguir un casado de un soltero por ningún signo externo (si acaso, por las ojeras).


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

En Costa Rica también se acostumbra intercambiar las alianzas. A pesar de su elevado costo, ese intercambio sigue siendo un elemento importante de la ceremonia nupcial. Quizá son menos los que todavía ofrecen un anillo de compromiso, y diría que también son cada vez menos las mujeres que llevan puestas ambas sortijas.

Por otra parte, quisiera señalar que recientemente se pusieron de moda en algunos países las sortijas de divorciados. Son anillos de oro partidos por la mitad, con brillantes. Otra excentricidad de Occidente.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Sarasaki

In India, traditionally, men do not wear any symbol of matrimony. 

South Indian Hindu women wear what is called a "Thaali". It comes in various shapes and sizes depending on the region. Most commonly, the thaali looks like is a tiny pair of circular, flat gold coins. It is worn on a gold chain or a thread or a gold chain with black beads. The chain is called the "mangalsutra". The black beads are to ward off evil. Toe-rings, bangles, nose-rings and a red dot on the forehead (called the Bindi) also are the other traditional symbols of matrimony. 

North Indian Hindu women wear a red powder called "Sindhoor" on the parting line of the hair.

Like everywhere else in the world, the christians/catholics in India exchange rings.

Nowadays, an Indian married woman may/maynot wear the "thaali" on the "mangalsutra" or the "sindhoor". The toe-rings, nose-rings, bangles and bindis (in all shapes and sizes) are worn by all girls/women and does not necessarily mean she is married. But unmarried women will never wear the thaali/mangalsutra/sindhoor. 

And it is quite common these days to also exchange rings that are worn (both by men and women) more often than the traditional symbols.


----------



## bb008

Hola

Si bien todavía nadie contesta mi pregunta ¿conocen ese país donde la alianza es un *zarcillo/argolla en la oreja en el caso del* *hombre*?, en una página (Punto Ciego) http://punto-ciego.110mb.com/articles.php?article_id=2 Historia del Piercing, dice que:

"Las mujeres masai usan aretes en las orejas para mostrar que son casadas".

Saludos.-


----------



## chics

Hola bb. Hace poco han encontrado un retrato original de Shakespeare en vida, del cual posteriormente se hicieron copias. Pues resulta que en algunas copias posteriores le añadieron un zarcillo en una oreja. Tampoco sé lo que significa, si era para mostrar que estuvo casado u otra cosa.


----------



## bb008

chics said:


> Hola bb. Hace poco han encontrado un retrato original de Shakespeare en vida, del cual posteriormente se hicieron copias. Pues resulta que en algunas copias posteriores le añadieron un zarcillo en una oreja. Tampoco sé lo que significa, si era para mostrar que estuvo casado u otra cosa.


 
Dicen que Shakespeare era un masón, tengo entendido que en épocas pasadas se identificaban con una argolla. Francisco de Miranda supuestamente también era masón y cargaba una argolla, tal vez era un enlace con sus creencias religiosas, así como las monjas se casan con Dios, que igualmente en el rito presentan insignias significativas a su casamiento o consagración con Dios.

Saludos.-


----------

